# Canada Trip questions ? Crossing in Juy...some of us have passports and some have enhanced drivers License



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what changes next year. What am I missing?


My understanding is that Enhanced Drivers Licenses will be accepted at airports. Maybe it doesn't mean what I think?


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> Good point! There is a no-go list I believe on the Canadian border website.
> 
> Safe travels!


You can't get into Canada if you have a misdemeanor on your record? Really?


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

I refuse to go to Canada until they have CCW reprocity....


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

devo024 said:


> You can't get into Canada if you have a misdemeanor on your record? Really?


Check the list.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if all enhanced licenses are grandfathered in, but I was told at the SOS that the enhanced license I just got a month or so ago is also a real ID so I'm good to go for the changeover next year. It has the little star in the upper right so I think I'm good.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> My understanding is that Enhanced Drivers Licenses will be accepted at airports. Maybe it doesn't mean what I think?


Domestic. Not international. At least that's how I read it.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

Ive already been across the border this year and last august after it opened up. Passport or enhanced DL is fine. Need to do the arrive Can app and provide proof of vaccination on the app. Bring your vaccine cards with you as well. Didn’t have any issues this year or last and crossing guards were great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

throughtheice88 said:


> I'm not sure if all enhanced licenses are grandfathered in, but I was told at the SOS that the enhanced license I just got a month or so ago is also a real ID so I'm good to go for the changeover next year. It has the little star in the upper right so I think I'm good.


Yes, you're good. It has been this way for a few years now if you got a new enhanced license.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

SureShot youre famous on the app store lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

>WingIt< said:


> SureShot youre famous on the app store lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No idea what you mean.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> No idea what you mean.


You should go read the reviews of the app. You have a fan base 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

>WingIt< said:


> You should go read the reviews of the app. You have a fan base
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sweet! Don't have an iphone.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

#Legend


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

>WingIt< said:


> #Legend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You should have seen that guys posts... he's literally crazy/insane.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> You should have seen that guys posts... he's literally crazy/insane.


I caught his little outburst before you deleted it. Dude seems unhinged.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

throughtheice88 said:


> I caught his little outburst before you deleted it. Dude seems unhinged.


The one a few months back? The dude tried creating like 30 different usernames lol


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

H


sureshot006 said:


> The one a few months back? The dude tried creating like 30 different usernames lol


Haha yep that's the one


----------

